# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës - UÇK

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Po filloj pra me disa foto nga UÇK-ja, lavdia e kombit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtar

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

UCK ne ushtrime

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Lule...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtrime

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtare me flamur...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Marshim pas nje beteje te fituar

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Rekrute te rinj

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtar

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Femrat ne UCK

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtare

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Edhe nje beteje e fituar

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Marshimi ne Prishtine, pas clirimit!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Homazh...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtria Clirimtare e Kosoves!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kallash...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ushtar...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Fshat...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kryekomandanti i UCK-se. i ndjeri Hero Adem Jashari!

----------

